# Shop under renovation



## Brass_Machine (Dec 1, 2007)

Currently redoing my shop. Decided to put a few pictures up. They are not quite 'before' pics... more like 'in process'

View of one of the corners. You can see the metal bandsaw, Blast cabinet, miter saw, drill press, build table with current bike project and lots and lots of junk







The engine work bench. Another bench that I making a modular base for (more on the later). My carbon and composite supply shelf...






Mill






New Lathe






Different angle






My fine work bench. Do all my electronics here. No it isn't always that messy:






So give me a month or so... will post up some more pictures when I am done.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 1, 2007)

Brass Machine you have to start someplace and it looks to me like you have a good start. Look through the pics in the link on my Sig and you will see where I started as far as a shop and machinery (stuffed into a 2 car garage), to where I am now. It took 5 years and over a great deal of that time I couldn't get to my machinery. But now my shop is insulated and heated with good lighting.....be patient...


----------



## wareagle (Dec 1, 2007)

A shop is a dynamic ongoing project. You can go in it with all of the planning, organizational ideas, layout, and whatever else, and once done you will be ready or wanting to move this or change that. It is the nature of the beast!

You have a great place, and are off to a great start. Hang in there and be persistent. It will get into shape before you know it!


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah fortunately I am an old hand at shops being dynamic. The one before here was an actual shop... about 30' by 40'. Did a lot of motorcycle building and modifying in there. Was renting it and the apartment above it. Bought a house about 2 years ago so I had to leave that behind.

 I also have a 11' x 20' detached garage. Can't really call it a garage... more like a shack on a concrete slab. The basement is only temporary, hopefully next year (or the year after) it comes down to be replaced by a 16' x 24'. Then I will move out of the basement and back into the garage.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2007)

My shop always looks as yours does under renovation.

Mine ISN'T, it just always looks like that! 

I clean it up, but the first time I go looking for a tool I need 
it ends up looking just as it did before the clean up..... :

Rick


----------



## gilessim (Dec 2, 2007)

Brassmachine, your shop looks just like mine, I even have the same mill!, I find that the trouble with a lot of bench space is that it's very convenient for putting all the tools and stuff that you can't be bothered to put away just yet on, until you need to use the workspace, then it's time for the big clear up!...Giles


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 25, 2008)

Built a new bench for the X2 mill:






Moved the lathe to another location:






Slowly but surely redoing... ;D


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 25, 2008)

Eric, 
It looks nicely organized. Tell me a little about that motorcycle - it looks interesting ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Where's the powder coating oven?

I see great potential in that space...

Best,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 26, 2008)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Eric,
> It looks nicely organized. Tell me a little about that motorcycle - it looks interesting ;D
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



That one is a TL1000R engine. I am building a custom frame for it. Gonna have a forkless hossack style front end. The other is a yamaha XS400 getting a modern cafe racer facelift.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 26, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Where's the powder coating oven?
> 
> I see great potential in that space...
> 
> ...



The big oven is out in the garage. I haven't finished running the 220 for it yet. I used a small toaster over for the vice stop.

Eric


----------

